# FR: passer - auxiliaire être / avoir



## ron2110

Bonjour tout le monde!

In this grammar book, "Le prix d'achat est passé de 25 à 30 francs." is translated as "The price has gone up from 25 to 30 francs.".

I thought only MRS VANDETRAMP verbs took être. Since when did passer start doing the same?!

Please clarify/explain!

Thanks 

*Moderator note*: Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also the same discussion here in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## carolineR

1/ What do you call Mrs Vandertramp verbs ? 
2/ passer can take both
"il court, il court, le furet.
il est passé par ici.
Il repassera par là..."
(old French nursery rhyme)
The meaning isn't the same : j'ai passé mes vacances à Tours
mais un ange est passé...
clarifications ? well... I don't feel too sure of myself


----------



## DearPrudence

I hadn't even paid attention to that: it's such a nightmare.
As for "passer", I'm afraid I can't give much explanation, I've just found that.

And Caroline, Mrs Van Der Tramp is a mnemonic to remember the verb conjugated with "être" au passé composé.


----------



## ron2110

Thanks CarolineR!

1) MRS VANDETRAMP is a mnemonic to help students remember which verbs take être: Mourir, Retourner, Sortir, Venir, Arriver, Naître, Descender, Entrer, Tomber, Rester, Aller, Mourir, Partir.

2) So passer can take both in certain situations?


----------



## carolineR

Roughly speaking, I would say "passer" takes être when it is intransitive and "avoir" when it is transitive.


----------



## heycherry

Would anyone please tell me what the difference between "j'ai passé" and "je suis passé" is?

Thanks so much!!^^


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut heycherry et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

J'ai passé (tout court) ne s'emploie pas. Par contre, on peut dire "j'ai passé l'aspirateur dimanche dernier" par exemple ou bien "j'ai passé ce livre à Élodie hier"...
Tu dois bien utiliser l'auxiliaire être si tu veux dire que tu es allé quelque part : je suis passé par ici, et repasserai par là !


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum heycherry 

À la différence de "j'ai passé",*  je suis passé* tout court peut se dire, et a le sens de *"j'ai réussi"*.
Sinon, _"je suis passé" _est le plus souvent suivi d'un complément de lieu :
_"Je suis passé par là", "Je suis passé par Paris la semaine dernière", etc_

En plus de ce qu'a ajouté Karine, je dirais que *j'ai passé *est très souvent suivi d'un complément de temps : 
_"J'ai passé beaucoup de temps à faire cet exercice", "J'ai passé 2 heures à t'attendre", etc
_Et il s'emploie aussi dans certaines expressions, telles que "j'ai passé un cap" (dans un sens figuré ; ça signifie avoir franchi des diffcultés), "j'ai passé un exam", "j'ai passé par les armes untel et untel" (= fusiller des personnes  )  (et il doit y en avoir d'autres)

Attends d'autres avis.


----------



## Denis the fatalist

hello,

The meaning changes the verb and vice-versa.   

"il est passé par ici" : he came here (among other places)

"il a passé trois heures sur la route" ; he's been driving for 3 hours

"il a passé un mauvais quart d'heure" : he had a hard time 

and also "il a passé" (a bit old) = il est mort 

etc.


----------



## Suehil

If I understand it correctly, it should be 'avoir passé' when 'passer' is transitive and 'être passé' when it is intransitive.


----------



## espoac

Il faut que "J'ai passé" aie un complément d'objet. Par exemple: "J'ai passé un film"


----------



## alenushka

Hello! Please help me! I study French and I can't find a rule for using the verbs avoir and être with the verb passer. Please could someone explain when we use avoir and when être with the verb passer. Thank you!


----------



## tilt

_Avoir _can be used with _passer _only if there is a direct object associated to it:
_- Nous avons passé un examen hier.
- J'ai passé une deuxième couche de peinture.
- Comment as-tu passé ton temps ?
- Ils ont passé l'éponge pour cette fois.
_
If _passer _is used with the meaning of people passing, use _être_:
_- Je suis passé à 9 h mais tu n'étais pas là.
- Nous sommes passés par là.
- Ils sont passés à l'ennemi.
_


----------



## gerardovox

pourriez-vous m'aider??

passer avoir or être in the passé composé dans cette phrase?

*Il a passé un examen*

He sat an exam

or être peut-être?


Merci beaucoup à l'avance


----------



## lingogal

Il a passé un examen.


----------



## DearPrudence

I'm not a specialist & I suppose I will say something stupid but I have the impression that when it's followed by a direct object, the verb takes "avoir":

*"Il est passé par là"
"Il a passé son examen"*

[…]

Voilà, j'espère ne pas trop me tromper


----------



## FRENFR

Passer with avoir is physical

Passer with être is "to happen".


----------



## DearPrudence

Not necessarily as my example shows (badly ) 

*"Tu es passé par où pour aller à Toulouse ?" - "How did you go to Toulouse?"
"Je suis passé par Poitiers, pas par Bordeaux" - "I went through Poitiers, not Bordeaux to get there"

*(don't hesitate to correct my bad English translation)


----------



## gerardovox

I'm with Prue (and in the strange position of answering my own question)
I found a good link 
http://french.about.com/od/grammar/a/passer.htm

FRENFR could you be confusing "se passer" ? (which like all reflexives takes être)


----------



## marget

[...]

To say "Time passed quickly/slowly", would we use avoir or être?


----------



## DearPrudence

Tiens, une page intéressante 
Donc bien une histoire de transitif/intransitif ...

Marget, question intéressante & je te remercie de l'avoir posée 
Normalement, cela devrait être :
*"Le temps est passé vite/lentement" *(car "passer" est intransitif ici & "vite/lentement" sont des adverbes)
mais bizarrement, l'auxiliaire "avoir" ne me choquerait pas ! 
Amis francophones, est-ce normal ou suis-je un monstre qu'il faudrait dilapider ?


----------



## marget

Thanks for the link.  I asked the question specifically because I think I've seen passer conjugated with avoir in the context of time.


----------



## ascoltate

That's because if the time is a direct object, it has to take "avoir":
J'ai passé trois heures à l'aéroport.
Ils ont passé vingt minutes à attendre l'autobus.


----------



## marget

What I meant was that I think (though I could be mistaken) that I've seen "Le temps _a_ passé lentement/vite.


----------



## ascoltate

Ah yes- that you are right on-- it gets almost as many Google hits with "avoir" as with "être"-- and I can't for the life of me figure out which one sounds better.... But according to the "rule" I suppose it should be "être"-- maybe it's often "avoir" through confusion with other time expressions that take "avoir"...
Because, if you say "il est vite passé au magasin" you should say "le temps est passé vite"...
Then again, the adverb moves too, so maybe it's not the same kind of "passer"-- well, you could say "Le temps est vite passé"- but I'm not sure that means exactly the same thing in my head...


----------



## DearPrudence

Punky Zoé to the rescue in the French-only forum 
I must say I don't know why you can use "être" ou "avoir" in such cases though but the fact is that you can ...


----------



## vamosbabe

Bonjour tout le monde. Je suis nouvelle et je me suis inscrite exprès pour poser ma question à laquelle je ne trouve pas de réponse.

"Passer", transitif, se conjugue avec AVOIR (j'ai passé de bonnes vacances) et intransitif, avec ÊTRE (je suis passée devant ta maison). Ok, jusque là, tout va bien.

Mais pourquoi alors dit-on :

Les années ont passé 

et non pas 

Les années sont passées?

J'espère que qn saura me répondre.

Merci!

VB


----------



## itka

vamosbabe said:


> "Passer", transitif, se conjugue avec AVOIR (j'ai passé de bonnes vacances) et intransitif, avec ÊTRE (je suis passée devant ta maison). Ok, jusque là, tout va bien.
> Mais pourquoi alors dit-on :
> Les années ont passé
> et non pas
> Les années sont passées?
> J'espère que qn saura me répondre.



Ce que tu dis est exact mais schématique, c'est surtout une "règle" pratique pour faciliter l'apprentissage.
En réalité, *passer* comme d'autres verbes de mouvement (au sens large) peut se conjuguer avec l'un ou l'autre auxiliaire, indépendamment du fait qu'il soit transitif ou intransitif.

Pour l'expression du temps, en particulier, on peut employer _avoir_ ou _être_, selon la nuance qu'on veut donner à la phrase.
Avec _avoir_, on insiste sur l'action, sur le fait que le temps passe.
Avec _être_, on insiste sur le résultat de l'action.

_"Les années ont passé, la jeunesse est passée."
_


----------



## Fred_C

carolineR said:


> Roughly speaking, I would say "passer" takes être when it is intransitive and "avoir" when it is transitive. see here




 Actually, I happen to have read passer conjugated with "avoir" even in intransitive uses in not too old stories. (beginning of the 20th century). This is perhaps still the case in some regions.
The example was : "Où a-t-il passé ?".

My guess is that this verb experienced a rapid change in its conjugation. That is why it is not listed in the Mrs VanDamme verbs.


----------



## itka

Fred_C said:


> That is why it is not listed in the Mrs VanDamme verbs.



Drs. Mrs *VANDERTRAMP* not Mrs VanDamme !


----------



## elphieikm

Bonjour,

J'ai un question sur le verbe passer. Je veux dire que quelqu'un passe à la télévision, comme "he appeared on TV". Pour le passé composé, est-ce que je utilise avoir ou être? Je crois que c'est avoir, mais je ne suis pas sûre...

Merci.


----------



## Donaldos

Je dirais "il est passé".


----------



## janpol

je dirais la même chose mais "passer" figure dans la liste des verbes dont Bescherelle dit qu'ils utilisent "être" ou "avoir" selon la nuance exprimée


----------



## lune_bleue

Bonjour,

Mais si je dis _J'ai passé un séjour d'études en France_, c'est correct?

Je vous en remercie.


----------



## Meyer Wolfsheim

Je crois que tu as raison, parce que ça veut dire:

*I spent*...

Alors "un séjour..." est un objet direct.


----------



## janpol

CITATION : Mais si je dis _J'ai passé un séjour d'études en France_, c'est correct?
Oui. d'autant que "être" est inconcevable mais, dans cette phrase, j'utiliserais plutôt le verbe "effectuer" 
 mais on dit : j'ai passé une bonne soirée, j'ai passé trois jours à Paris, il passe son temps à lire des BD...


----------



## metz0607

bonjour,

pour dire "10 minutes have gone by"

est-ce qu'on dit :
10 minutes ont passé  ou  sont passées?

merci d'avance!


----------



## Mr. Bricolage

Bonjour,

10 minutes sont passées.


----------



## janpol

je dirais "ont" car je dis "le temps a passé", ceci dit, on manque un peu de contexte : "je t'avais donné 10 mn pour finir ce travail... Les 10 mn sont passées et tu n'as toujours pas fini..."


----------



## snarkhunter

Je pense que l'on dira l'un ou l'autre, selon qu'on veut exprimer l'action elle-même ou son résultat :

"10' sont passées" = résultat

"10' ont passé" = action


----------



## janpol

c'est certainement là la bonne explication


----------



## metz0607

hmm, j'avoue que ca me confond un peu. pouvez-vous me donner un exemple svp?  merci!


----------



## snarkhunter

Je vais essayer...

*->* premier cas = "résultat" :
"*Tu dois me donner ta réponse* : les cinq minutes (_que je t'avais accordées_) sont passées."

... Nous sommes _maintenant_, le délai est expiré.

-> second cas = "action" :
"Tu dois me donner ta réponse : *les cinq minutes* (_que je t'avais accordées_) ont passé."

... Ici, c'est le délai lui-même sur lequel on insiste.

Je ne sais pas si la nuance sera plus claire ainsi.


----------



## metz0607

merci de vos essais snarkhunter, mais malheureusement vos exemples ne clarifient pas ma compréhension.  je ne comprends pas le sens de l'action (le sens du résultat je comprends bien). je ne vois pas comment / pourquoi on changerait le verbe auxiliaire dans la seconde phrase, qui est exactement la même que la première...


----------



## janpol

ËTRE : cf post3 : "je t'avais donné 10 mn pour finir ce travail... Les 10 mn sont passées (PRESENT) et tu n'as toujours pas fini..." 
AVOIR : ce drame l'a désespéré, puis le temps a passé (PC)  et lui a apporté des consolations...


----------



## metz0607

janpol, merci pour vos suggestions. en fait, je comprends sans problème quand on parle du temps passé (le temps a passé) mais j'ai pas compris pourquoi il y avait deux exemples de "10 minutes" avec "ont passé" et "sont passées"...

est-ce que c'est une question du présent vs. passé?


----------



## b1947420

A mon avis quand le usage du verbe "passer" est intransitif on utilise être mais quand le usage est transitif on utilise avoir.
Je suis d'accord avec mr bricolage.


----------



## Aranjuez

Et si on compare: He is gone/les 10 minites sont passées.


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> Je pense que l'on dira l'un ou l'autre, selon qu'on veut exprimer l'action elle-même ou son résultat


Je suis d'accord avec cette analyse: avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_, on insiste sur l'*action* elle-même, sur sa *durée*; avec _être_, on insiste sur le *résultat*, sur les *conséquences* de cette action.

En revanche, s'il n'y a aucune suite à la phrase, je ne dirais jamais: _Les cinq minutes que je t'avais accordées ont passé_. En effet, dans cette phrase on comprend que la durée est écoulée. Il s'agit donc bien du *résultat* de l'action et non de l'action elle-même…

Par contre, avec un complément adverbial:

_Les cinq minutes que tu m'avais accordées *ont* passé plus vite que je ne l'avais pensé._ (Le temps imparti a passé très vite.)
_Les cinq minutes que tu m'avais accordées *sont* (déjà) passé*es*._ (Le temps imparti est écoulé.)
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=190063&highlight=passer


----------



## alogbe

janpol said:


> ËTRE : cf post3 : "je t'avais donné 10 mn pour finir ce travail... Les 10 mn sont passées (PRESENT) et tu n'as toujours pas fini..."
> AVOIR : ce drame l'a désespéré, puis le temps a passé (PC)  et lui a apporté des consolations...


Je ne crois pas que ceci soit l'explication (s'il y en a une!)

On entend: _L'autobus est passé il y a dix minutes._  Il s'agit d'un évènement dans le passé; le verbe est le PC avec l'auxiliaire _être_.

Est-ce que _L'autobus a passé il y a dix minutes_ serait également possible - ou même préférable?  Le cas échéant, on doit peut-être accepter que _passer_ se conjugue dans le passé avec _avoir_ ou _être_ à volonté, sans aucune différence importante de sens.

Bien entendu, il existe aussi le cas où _passé_ est utilisé comme adjectif, naturellement avec _être_ : _Ce type d'autobus est passé depuis longtemps_, ou bien _une mode qui est passée aujourd'hui._


----------



## janpol

alogbe said:


> Je ne crois pas que ceci soit l'explication (s'il y en a une!)



tout à fait d'accord : la remarque sur les temps avait seulement pour but de dire qu'il y avait "état" dans un cas et "action" dans l'autre.


----------



## SBcavalière

My French teacher, and the way I teach my students, spelled it: 
DR MRS VAN DER TRAM*PP with two p's. *The P's are for Partir and Passer. 
Passer takes etre if you mean "to pass by" it takes avoir if you mean "to take (a test)."
Hope that helps, it's a simplified explanation that should be easy to remember.


----------



## marcbloch

I know that there are many threads on the subject of the verb "passer" so I apologize if I missed one where this might be discussed.  I want to say "Three weeks passed and then the tragedy happened again." but I am confused about the choice of the auxiliary verb.  Are either of these  correct? "Deux semaines ont passé" or "Deux semaines sont passées'?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

les 2 sont corrects, selon si vous voulez accentuer l'action (ont passé) ou le résultat (sont passées).


----------



## isanjulian

Bonjour à tous,

Pour mettre l'expression* Passer pour un pédant* au passé composé on dit:

*J'ai passé pour un pédant* ou bien *Je suis passé pour un pédant.
*
Merci d'avance.

Amicalement.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour,

Il y a beaucoup d'hésitation dans ce cas et on trouve les deux auxiliaires, mais _avoir_ est l'auxiliaire recommandé :

_J'*ai* passé pour…_
(_Je *suis* passé pour…_)

Selon le TLFi, « _Passer pour_ se conjugue avec _avoir_. »


----------



## FreddieFirebird

_passer du temps_

When this becomes past tense, it is transitive, right?  J'ai passé trois heures à faire mes devoirs.  Is that correct?


----------



## Kelly B

Hi FreddieFirebird, I'm not sure I understand your question, because the fact that it is transitive doesn't depend on the verb tense.


----------



## FreddieFirebird

Maybe I worded that poorly.  The verb passer, used this way, is transitive, yes?  So that means, when you write it in Passe Compose, you use avoir as its helping verb.  Correct?  (because passer can be used with both etre and avoir, based on how the verb isused)  Excuse my lack of accents, I am in a hurry!


----------



## Kelly B

Ah, I see. Yes, avoir is the correct auxiliary verb in this case.


----------



## Eman5

What about the following sentence : tu *as / es *passé combien de jours à la campangne. Is (combien de jours)  a direct object so we should use (as)? or we should use (es)?


----------



## Maître Capello

Eman5 said:


> Is (combien de jours) a direct object so we should use (as)?


It is actually a complement of measure rather than a true direct object, but you should definitely use _avoir_. 

_Combien de jours *as*-tu passé à la campagne ?
J'*ai* passé trois jours à la campagne._


----------



## Eman5

Maître Capello said:


> Combien de jours *as*-tu passé à la campagne ?


Thank you very much, Maître Capello, but shouldn't it be (passés) in this sentence?


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, in this case both agreements are possible depending on whether you consider the underlined part as a direct object or a complement of measure. See also:
FR: les vingt ans qu'ils ont vécu(s) - accord du participe passé - complément de mesure / COD
FR: les X euros qu'il a coûté / ces X euros qu'il a reçus - accord - complément de mesure / COD


----------



## Eman5

Thank you very much for your clarification, Maître Capello.


----------



## alokowich

Et si on disait:  "A l'examen oral tu es passé(e) avant moi" pourquoi est-ce que l'on utilise être au lieu d' avoir?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans _passer un examen_, le verbe est transitif direct. Il se conjugue donc nécessairement avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_.

Dans _passer avant qqn_, le verbe est intransitif. Il se conjugue alors avec l'auxiliaire _être_.


----------



## Hildy1

For "le temps a / est passé vite"
Google Books Ngram Viewer

A convenient general rule that covers most cases, but not all:
If _passer_ is used to mean "go" (or "come"), use _être_ in compound tenses. Otherwise, use _avoir_.
_Se passer_, as a reflexive verb, takes_ être_.

This of course includes the fact that _avoir_ is used when _passer_ is transitive.
It also includes cases such as "J'ai passé pour un pédant" (#56 and #57).


----------



## jekoh

_Je suis passé pour_ est nettement plus courant.


----------



## b1947420

ron2110 said:


> I thought only MRS VANDETRAMP verbs took être. Since when did passer start doing the same?!


Best to use "Dr & Mrs P. Vandertramp" which will provide seventeen possible options for être and about eight of these can take both être and avoir depending upon transitive or intransitve usage.


----------

